
America’s Housing Affordability Crisis Spreads to the Midwest - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-30/america-s-housing-affordability-crisis-spreads-to-the-heartland
======
jseliger
The many bad laws and policies in coastal cities (mandating single-family
houses with large lots and subsidized parking) are also in place in most other
cities that have been remained relatively affordable through low demand. But
as coastal cities squeeze people out, those same policies are going to have
similar effects.

~~~
Gibbon1
I'm unsure it's that simple, since none of those policies are recent enough to
explain why housing starts have been below the historical trend for ten years.

Excessively low property taxes in California likely doesn't help, but doesn't
explain the high prices in other coastal cities.

